# [REQUEST] Disable AM/PM in Notification Bar Clock



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Is this do-able? I just think that the AM/PM takes up way too much room. And I don't want to switch to military time. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

This is a stock option:
Settings>Date and Time>Use 24-hour format


----------



## Thisguy89 (Jun 25, 2011)

That would be the military time he doesn't want to switch to.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking for something that was like AOKP but I know that can be a lot to ask for

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I missed that part.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Anyone got anything on this? I can't locate anything in SQLite to change it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## thekendog (Apr 10, 2012)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Anyone got anything on this? I can't locate anything in SQLite to change it
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


you have to edit an xml in the SystemUI.


----------

